# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  cisco 2811

## gunsnroses123

καλησπέρα έχω το 2811 router τις cisco το είχε ένας φίλος σε κατάστημα κινητής τηλεφωνίας που έκλεισε και του έμεινε μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πως τα βρω τα παρακάτω χαρακτηριστικά

μνήμες  flash - dram - modules???

----------


## sto_psito

Μπορείς να βρείς τα πάντα εδώ

----------


## gerokost

> καλησπέρα έχω το 2811 router τις cisco το είχε ένας φίλος σε κατάστημα κινητής τηλεφωνίας που έκλεισε και του έμεινε μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πως τα βρω τα παρακάτω χαρακτηριστικά
> 
> μνήμες  flash - dram - modules???


δώστου ένα show inventory και θα σου βγάλει τί έχει τώρα πάνω.

----------


## SfH

show inventory και show version .

----------

